# Outback Tiki Bar



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Together with dmichaelis and family, we built the ultimate Outback Tiki Bar, complete with a thatch roof and tacky tiki lights. We were camping in Huntington Beach (you can see the pier in the background).

Our bar will make its rally debut at Zion next summer...bring your own hula skirts and coconut shell tops!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's the best mod ever, Dawn!
I love it. And I look forward to saddling up to it at Zion!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Can't wait to pull up a stool at Zion. I assume it is a host bar.

Lou


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Assuming you are tending bar and Doug and Lou are there, I have dibs on the third stool







Just no umbrellas in my COLD beer

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome Dawn I Love it


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

that is fantastic








nice job

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Great Job!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

This is easily the most useful mod I've seen in some time. Way to go Dawn.

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thats cool!
What is it made of? (the frame)
Does it take very long to set up?
Do you store it in your "garage"?

MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hands down -

The winner of the best mod
















Thor


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Dawn,

Very ingenious.

I need to ask, where is there camping in Huntington Beach?

I know of the Bolsa Chica SB campground and day camping at HBSP but camping with power no less?


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

That is awesome!! We are green with envy.....34 degrees here this morning. I'm coming down!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Thats cool!
> What is it made of? (the frame)
> Does it take very long to set up?
> Do you store it in your "garage"?
> ...


I bet our next MI Rally will be very festive!























Very cool, Dawn!







Just add Outbackers!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Very nice job Dawn








I bet that drew lots of attention from the other campers!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Thats cool!
> What is it made of? (the frame)
> Does it take very long to set up?
> Do you store it in your "garage"?
> ...


It's made of a 24" x 6 foot piece of 1/2" plywood. Drilled holes along the back and used wire ties to attach it to the railing. We then used three 2x4's to support the front. The skirt and thatch roof were at our local Party City store...$16.00 for the skirt and $59.99 for the top. I would say that the roof is the most time consuming, but still easy. Stapled a bamboo style vinyl tablecloth to cover the plywood.

We're going to work on making it easy to set up, this was pretty much a first stab at making a tiki bar. One guy in the group was supposed to bring his and didn't, so we decided to make one anyway and this is what we came up with.

When we left, we just dismantled the whole thing...David and Lisa (dmichaelis) took the base home to do some further work on it and we took home the thatch roof to store. Easy and quick assembly with the cordless screwgun.

It was definitely an attention getter along the boardwalk...We got alot of nice comments from passers by


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking forward to spending a few (ok a LOT) of time at this bar during the Zion trip!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Mae Jae and Nonny,
Michigan Rally Spring project?
I think we have enough handy Outbackers make one.
We have all winter to design ......







We can get the hut making stuff on sale, since we will be in the offseason








Jan


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

A bar is always a great mod









Angelo


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Hi Mae Jae and Nonny,
> Michigan Rally Spring project?
> I think we have enough handy Outbackers make one.
> We have all winter to design ......
> ...


You betcha! I'm in!!


----------



## OBXFanatic (Oct 17, 2006)

That's just too cool.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool ....looking good Dawn!

Orientaltrading.com has a lot of materials you could use for this...cheap too.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's great, Dawn!

Maybe we shoudl set one up in the NE snows this winter....could serve cocoa (with rum) to the passing x-country skiers....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> Hi Mae Jae and Nonny,
> Michigan Rally Spring project?
> I think we have enough handy Outbackers make one.
> We have all winter to design ......
> ...


You betcha! I'm in!!
[/quote]
Who's bringing the blender?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Who's bringing the blender?









You have 3 crockpots and you don't have a blender?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dawn -- you guys are too cool. The bar looks great.

I'm still your neighbor, right? I can't keep up with you but I have a few months to come up with something to keep our little rally corner the special place to be.

Nice work Dawn.









Mitch


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> Who's bringing the blender?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say I didn't have one...I said, "Who's bringing the blender?"

So I guess I'm bringing the blender? ... LOL









I just thought I'd spread the "love" around









I don't have three of those though! So, if anyone else has one... Great!








You can never have enough blenders going!!!
I guess we could call it "BYOB" (bring you own blender)









MaeJae


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ahhh, that is what my dream is. I cannot WAIT to see a Cali beach next year on our month long journey out west. 
Actually, I'm looking forward to doing the Coke commercial and skating down the boardwalk.








Awesome setup my friend,








Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Very ingenious.
> 
> ...


DAWN?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Who's bringing the blender?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say I didn't have one...I said, "Who's bringing the blender?"

So I guess I'm bringing the blender? ... LOL









I just thought I'd spread the "love" around









I don't have three of those though! So, if anyone else has one... Great!








You can never have enough blenders going!!!
I guess we could call it "BYOB" (bring you own blender)









MaeJae

[/quote]

Okay, I got my laugh for today (and, boy, did I need it)! I don't have a crockpot or a blender in the trailer but I've been looking for a compact, lightweight version of both ('member I have the itty bitty trailer). Just tell me what to bring and I'll find it and pack it. I take directions very well!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

"The Tiki Bar is open..." (Jimmy Buffett)

Now THIS is a mod I approve of! WoooHooo! Someone beat me to it! I'm going to build one this Spring at my seasonal site. (although..it probably won't be as 'portable')


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This will surely help us deal with the 100+ degree days.


----------

